# 2.1 speakers for Samsung LCD TV



## Ronnie11 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey guys, So i am asking this on behalf of a friend. He owns a 32 inch Samsung lcd tv. Originally he was looking at getting a 5.1 speakers for his television but realised there are no ports for it. It supports only 2.1. So Could you guys recommend a good 2.1 speaker setup  for a budget of 10000.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 4, 2015)

Logitech z623.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Logitech z623.


I was considering this. Are there any other options.


----------

